# Re-spraying clear coat



## Smuggler (Dec 9, 2006)

Could someone tell me how it works when you have to scuff the clearcoat before fully respraying the clear coat as a repair, either whole panel or spot repair?

I know it's needed to help the new layer adhere better but how does it not stay looking scuffed underneath the new layer of clear coat?

Is it because the new clear settles and fills the sanding/scuff scratches from the sanding paper/scuff pad?

Just can't quite get my head around it even though I know it works.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

same as when you wet it 

wipe your wet finger over the sanded finish and it will look great

although its sanded its only fine paper


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Think you got it wrong mate you can't do it that way. 
You can only prep like that when doing a full re spray.
You never really touch the colour coat in between spraying and only wet sand clear coat to get rid of orange peal


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hasan1 said:


> Think you got it wrong mate you can't do it that way.
> You can only prep like that when doing a full re spray.


nah...you can sand and re clear as long as its in good condition


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm doing a mini now,I'm gona lay midnight blue down,then hit it with 2 coats of clearcoat with my metal flake added,then clean my clear gun out then hit another 2 coats of just the clear,then I will let it dry few days rub the clear back down with 800 and hit it with 2 more coats of clear


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

Smuggler said:


> Could someone tell me how it works when you have to scuff the clearcoat before fully respraying the clear coat as a repair, either whole panel or spot repair?
> 
> I know it's needed to help the new layer adhere better but how does it not stay looking scuffed underneath the new layer of clear coat?
> 
> ...


your right but if you use too coarse paper/scoth pad you will see the prep lines through the clear, and sometimes only at certain angles but yes it does seem to defy logic- i would imagine the lacquer has some pigment/ability to fill

its all in the prep as they say!


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

Hasan1 said:


> Think you got it wrong mate you can't do it that way.
> You can only prep like that when doing a full re spray.
> You never really touch the colour coat in between spraying and only wet sand clear coat to get rid of orange peal


how would you do a blow in without keying the the existing clear?


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

XRDAN said:


> how would you do a blow in without keying the the existing clear?


How long do blow ins last before they can be seen in 90% of repairs.


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

Hasan1 said:


> How long do blow ins last before they can be seen in 90% of repairs.


poor repairs do not last very long- agreed, but there is nothing wrong with the theory behind blow ins. most major repairs at dealerships etc use this technique as you can very rarely get an edge to edge match.


----------



## Smuggler (Dec 9, 2006)

Just as i thought, thanks guys.


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

As said by steveo, it's just like when you wet it.

The new clear fills in the jagged edges of the sanding marks that were scattering the light and they disappear completely. Many custom finishes are done with two rounds of clear, as toddy will be doing, with some guys sanding as high as 320 or 400 grit to get the surface perfectly flat before applying the second round of clear.

The only times you'd see these sanding marks is if it wasn't done correctly. If the clear wasn't put on wet enough on the second round there's a chance of bridging occurring. This is where the clear (or any product for that matter) kind of straddles over the scratch mark, rather than flowing right down into it. This can cause all kinds of problems by trapping air under these "bridges". Mostly adhesion issues.

The effect mentioned by XRDAN - where you can sometimes see the scratches from certain angles - is not completely relevant here. That effect is caused when some colour (base coat) has been applied over scratches that are too deep for it to fill, like during a blow-in, or local repair as it's more commonly known. Applying just clear over sanded clear doesn't cause this


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Most will only use a scotch pad when prepping a blend panel. 

So if you were just re lacquering a panel, you would just scotch it up.

Also remember a proper job should be done with 2k lacquer, which is not the same as you would get in a rattle can.


----------

